# Small talk with passenger



## Jkpoker1 (Aug 17, 2017)

hey all I'm planning to start uber shortly to make some extra income and save more money in free time. I wanna do weekend nights because I feel demand should be high in my area due to the college + bar scene. 

Is it expected to make small talk with passengers? I'm a shy person and normally not a fan of small talk. I've had prolly 10 rides with uber as a passenger (normally use them to go to bars). Feel some drivers try to make small talk when it's pointless if I'm not looking to talk as the passenger. Just wanna hear what people think.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Just greet your riders when they get in your car. Many riders will immediately start staring at their phones which is a clue they don't want small talk either. Just go with the flow. If your rider wants to talk, cause they start asking you questions, just suck it up. If you make nice conversation with them that leads to tips very often.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Jkpoker1 said:


> hey all I'm planning to start uber shortly to make some extra income and save more money in free time. I wanna do weekend nights because I feel demand should be high in my area due to the college + bar scene.
> 
> Is it expected to make small talk with passengers? I'm a shy person and normally not a fan of small talk. I've had prolly 10 rides with uber as a passenger (normally use them to go to bars). Feel some drivers try to make small talk when it's pointless if I'm not looking to talk as the passenger. Just wanna hear what people think.


It's just customer service.

you gotta be the one that imitates conversation, but you'll quickly pick up on if they want to talk or just keep to themselves, don't think to much of it.

Last time i took an uber all i wanted to do was plug in my headphones and watch video's didn't say a word to the driver.

Just go off of their vibe, thats it
and be friendly of course


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't over think it. You just have to greet them. 
If they want to talk, they'll start which will make it easier for you. 

You'll learn to have good answers to the common questions


----------



## Jkpoker1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't over think it. You just have to greet them.
> If they want to talk, they'll start which will make it easier for you.
> 
> You'll learn to have good answers to the common questions


 Thanks for the info.

I ask bc I took an uber last weekend when I was out of town and tried to pay attention to my phone. The driver kept trying to make small talk every couple of min which I found annoying. It was fine and he got a tip and 5 stars but I was like ugh doesn't he notice I'm staring at my phone


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Jkpoker1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I ask bc I took an uber last weekend when I was out of town and tried to pay attention to my phone. The driver kept trying to make small talk every couple of min which I found annoying. It was fine and he got a tip and 5 stars but I was like ugh doesn't he notice I'm staring at my phone


He's just trying to do his job best he can

It's not about the driver 
It's about the rider


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't over think it. I greet them. If they want to talk, they will initiate.
Do what makes YOU comfortable.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I always ask "How is your evening?" and go from there. Some don't want to talk, they're tired or something and we just go to the destination with the radio playing softly. 

Others will tell me about where they went, what they did, and more. I always like to find out about where they had dinner, because the more I learn about a restaurant, the better able I am to recommend it to other passengers looking for somewhere to dine.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Remember that you don't have a binary "choice," so to speak. On many rides, you'll get someone you will chat with you on occasion while screwing around with their phone or talking to their friend or what not. Having periods of silence along with conversation is perfectly acceptable. But yeah, don't feel compelled to keep up a constant dialogue. While doing this, you'll develop a better feel for people, which is great for a shy person.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Put deaf mode on. Problem solved. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jkpoker1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I ask bc I took an uber last weekend when I was out of town and tried to pay attention to my phone. The driver kept trying to make small talk every couple of min which I found annoying. It was fine and he got a tip and 5 stars but I was like ugh doesn't he notice I'm staring at my phone


Yea don't be that driver. Some people can't get a hint. 
Most pax just want a ride. You're just like a bus driver to them. Greet on way in, thanks on way out.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Say howdy and confirm they're your pax by having them give their name. You'll know they wish to chat when they ask, "so how long you been driving for ub/lft?" Convo will flow or not. If you aren't the talkative sort, don't sweat it.

Some folks are uncomfortable with a stranger in a confined space. Chit chat eases tension. If you aren't cool with bs'ing with strangers, you can still succeed in this biz. You'll just get less 5 stars and tips. On the other hand, there are plenty who crave quiet and will reward you for it. You'll do fine.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

The *vast *majority of my passengers don't want to converse with me. Nor I with them. It's not really part of the job. It's not a dinner party.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> The *vast *majority of my passengers don't want to converse with me. Nor I with them. It's not really part of the job. It's not a dinner party.


You are completely wrong. It's the most important part of job! Jovial interaction with passengers is the thing that makes this endeavor fun and interesting. It's called ride sharing after all.

The more personable you are the more likely you are to be; liked, tipped, forgiven when things go wrong and the more fun you'll have doing this job.


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

It's pretty easy to avoid most conversation if that's what you want to do, beyond the minimum, (verifying account name/destination), "hello "and "have a nice day." If a rider really wants to talk, be ready for "how long have you driven for Uber" , "Do you like it?" and "what is your other job." Every now and then someone wants to interview you but not usually. Most riders just want cheap transportation with minimal interaction.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Mine are about 50/50 - I'm in Denver. When a pax gets in and I confirm name, destination I'll throw out a few questions or observations - i.e. How was your visit?, good restaurant? if rush hour make a dumb joke about getting them to airport without be stuck with me for too long.

If they answer politely, short, and don't reciprocate that means they prefer quiet time, if they return with conversation then happy to engage. If they're quiet it's fine by me, and I offer a nice/polite sendoff when they're leaving, "Thanks, appreciate it and have a nice flight / visit / colonoscopy", or whatever they're doing. Maybe not the last one.

Just follow their lead. Most ask the same questions mentioned above, just be friendly. If they're chatty with visitors I share my favorite restaurants, neighborhoods, pubs - locals chat about city stuff, sports, neighborhoods. I sometimes say the same paragraph/anecdote over and over - but many jobs are have repetitive parts to it.

If you opt for being quieter and less chatty that's fine too, just give a nice greeting and sendoff - and if I take a weird shortcut or something odd I'll pipe up and tell them.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You are completely wrong. It's the most important part of job! Jovial interaction with passengers is the thing that makes this endeavor fun and interesting. It's called ride sharing after all.
> 
> The more personable you are the more likely you are to be; liked, tipped, forgiven when things go wrong and the more fun you'll have doing this job.


Ok. I have no prolem with your approach.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This isn't rocket science. At the start of the ride toss out some icebreaker... "where'd you fly in from?", "headed to work?", etc. If they pick up on it they'll pick up on it. If they don't, then let them be.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just fart a lot.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I try to keep it to small talk. The best small talk is Hello, How are you today? And Thanks for riding, have a nice Day!

This is usually the perfect ride. Even better if they have earbuds in.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

evening from bars = wasted people.. careful


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> evening from bars = wasted people.. careful


Eh, sometimes you'll get a server/bartender/stripper leaving work. You know, people who may actually tip you. Or you may not.

Yeah, stay away from those.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been driving a lot of UberEATS, but I finally got my rental car ready for Lyft, so this weekend I started driving pax... I ended up picking up a guy going to one of the restaurants I pick up UberEATS from a lot. Guy really had an interesting story, and we really had a good conversation, even though he's 18 or 19 and I usually don't relate well with that age group.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

No conversation is not akward as long as you are not being hostile about it and ignoring pax attempt to talk. I did keep talking to a guy last week a bit when I could tell he didn't want to talk, but then he gave me a $20 cash tip. The next pax I also kept running dialogue with her and her kids and got $10 tip on 20 min ride. Both pax had luggage which I took out of trunk also.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

After an initial greeting I let the pax determine if we're gonna have small talk.


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> After an initial greeting I let the pax determine if we're gonna have small talk.


Yep. I say hello..make some comment about the traffic or weather...then if they keep chatting I'll chat it up. If they stop talking, I won't bother them. Pretty easy.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jkpoker1 said:


> hey all I'm planning to start uber shortly to make some extra income and save more money in free time. I wanna do weekend nights because I feel demand should be high in my area due to the college + bar scene.
> 
> Is it expected to make small talk with passengers? I'm a shy person and normally not a fan of small talk. I've had prolly 10 rides with uber as a passenger (normally use them to go to bars). Feel some drivers try to make small talk when it's pointless if I'm not looking to talk as the passenger. Just wanna hear what people think.


Hold on....

We are supposed to talk to them too...?

All I ever do is uuu uuu and aaa aaa...

I just love deaf mode...

Could explain why...

They keep showing me...

The middle finger salute...8)

Rakos


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

chamomiami said:


> evening from bars = wasted people.. careful


Bar people talk more. Especially weekdays when they are just gathered for a friend thing they are nicer too... weekends everyone is running around looking for an mating ape.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jkpoker1 said:


> hey all I'm planning to start uber shortly to make some extra income and save more money in free time. I wanna do weekend nights because I feel demand should be high in my area due to the college + bar scene.
> 
> Is it expected to make small talk with passengers? I'm a shy person and normally not a fan of small talk. I've had prolly 10 rides with uber as a passenger (normally use them to go to bars). Feel some drivers try to make small talk when it's pointless if I'm not looking to talk as the passenger. Just wanna hear what people think.


Do whatever is comfortable for you. I enjoy the small talk. I meet many fascinating people through Uber.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Excellent advice so far from everyone. 
Get ready for the most frequently asked questions:
1. How do you like driving for uber? 
2. Do you also have a real job? 
3. How do you like your Prius? 
4. How long have you been driving for uber? 
5. Do you also drive for lyft? Why not? 
6. How much money do you really make doing this? 
7. What's the worst rider you've ever had? Worst uber story? 
8. Has anyone ever thrown up in your car? 
9. Do you prefer it if we sit in the front or back? 
10. Why are you driving like an ass****?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Excellent advice so far from everyone.
> Get ready for the most frequently asked questions:
> 1. How do you like driving for uber?
> 2. Do you also have a real job?
> ...


For Certain XL drivers only
11. When did Uber start hiring monkeys?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> For Certain XL drivers only
> 11. When did Uber start hiring monkeys?


Since monkeys learned how to drive...8O

You HAD to ask...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Since monkeys learned how to drive...8O
> 
> You HAD to ask...8>)
> 
> Rakos


It was a trick question. Uber doesn't hire monkeys but they can be Driver Partners.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Excellent advice so far from everyone.
> Get ready for the most frequently asked questions:
> 1. How do you like driving for uber?
> 2. Do you also have a real job?
> ...


Where are you from?
How did you end up "here"?
Do you mind if we make a stop on the way?
Do you know where we can get any weed?
Is that video camera actually recording us?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> Where are you from?
> How did you end up "here"?
> Do you mind if we make a stop on the way?
> Do you know where we can get any weed?
> Is that video camera actually recording us?


Hahaha!  yes!! Also, can you recommend a medium range strip club?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Jkpoker1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I ask bc I took an uber last weekend when I was out of town and tried to pay attention to my phone. The driver kept trying to make small talk every couple of min which I found annoying. It was fine and he got a tip and 5 stars but I was like ugh doesn't he notice I'm staring at my phone


I once took an Uber and all I wanted to do was sit in the backseat and keep to myself, I was distracted and anxious about a situation in my life. The entire ride the driver continued to fire these random questions at me, to the point where I had to actually tell him I'm sorry I'm not in the mood to chat right now. My curt one word answers should have told him that long before I had to spell it out. As a driver I leave it up to the rider. If they want to talk they will, if they don't they won't. Like everyone else said here greet them, maybe ask how their night's going, then let the rider take it from there.


----------



## santhony109 (Jun 16, 2017)

If you're shy then driving for Uber can be a great training ground. Each new rider will be an opportunity to sharpen your social skills.Good luck to you.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

Be friendly whatever you do. I always ask the passenger how their day/night is going after I greet them. At that point the PAX will typically continue a conversation or start playing with their phone. Go with the flow and don't stress over it. You will get a lot of people asking "How do you like driving for Uber?" Always give a positive answer, even if you don't like driving for Uber. It puts out good vibes. People don't want to listen to a driver complain about how they can't stand their job. Keep things as positive and friendly as possible.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Jkpoker1 said:


> hey all I'm planning to start uber shortly to make some extra income and save more money in free time. I wanna do weekend nights because I feel demand should be high in my area due to the college + bar scene.
> 
> Is it expected to make small talk with passengers? I'm a shy person and normally not a fan of small talk. I've had prolly 10 rides with uber as a passenger (normally use them to go to bars). Feel some drivers try to make small talk when it's pointless if I'm not looking to talk as the passenger. Just wanna hear what people think.


Greet your riders and if they want to talk they will talk.

I have always been they shy type as well but doing Uber helps you transform into the social butterfly your mom always wanted.



santhony109 said:


> If you're shy then driving for Uber can be a great training ground. Each new rider will be an opportunity to sharpen your social skills.Good luck to you.


Agreed. Best part is, in 5 minutes, you will never see that person again.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Jkpoker1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I ask bc I took an uber last weekend when I was out of town and tried to pay attention to my phone. The driver kept trying to make small talk every couple of min which I found annoying. It was fine and he got a tip and 5 stars but I was like ugh doesn't he notice I'm staring at my phone


You can also leave a pleasant message to your driver by way of a 5 star comment. Hello, I left you 5 stars and a tip, if you don't get your tip from Uber, please email support and ask for it. I was the rider that was giving off the I just want a quiet ride with no small talk vibe that you missed .

That will make the driver really pay attention to figure out which rider you were and maybe shut up more next time. Hope this helps.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

So when getting in your car would it be similar to this?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You are not required to be chatty or offer small talk. In fact, most of your passengers will probably appreciate a quiet driver. After verifying they're my rider and destination, I may ask how they're doing but that's as far as I'll go. I always let the passenger initiate any conversation from that point. Once we reach their destination, I confirm where they want me to drop them off and I tell them to enjoy their day.


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

I always greet them and try to start a conversation. If they dont want it you can tell. I get a lot of entitled college kids that think you are an unworthy service person. Your picking up college kids and theres a bar scene. Many of the college kids look at older people as out of touch and not to be spoken to. If they are drunk in your car with their friends they either 1. WONT want to talk to you. 2. IGNORE you completely 3. Scream in your ear. 4. wont stop telling you how much they love you and than wont get out at the drop off.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I rather listen to my music on a moderate volume through my car's bluetooth than make small talk because it makes driving more fun to me even though I usually run the same playlist continuously. Occasionally I get a pax who actually wants to talk AND makes the conversation engaging and fun but don't expect tips from that. Not even close. My tip rate is the same whether I talk or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jkpoker1 said:


> hey all I'm planning to start uber shortly to make some extra income and save more money in free time. I wanna do weekend nights because I feel demand should be high in my area due to the college + bar scene.
> 
> Is it expected to make small talk with passengers? I'm a shy person and normally not a fan of small talk. I've had prolly 10 rides with uber as a passenger (normally use them to go to bars). Feel some drivers try to make small talk when it's pointless if I'm not looking to talk as the passenger. Just wanna hear what people think.


Talk to your passengers.
You will never see them again

Tell them all uber is making you rich !


----------

